# Is Bermuda a poor man's turf?



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi guys,
Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas, I was lying here thinking... here in Australia couch (bermuda) is considered probably not as derisable as St Augustine or Zoysia. How is Bermuda recieved over there in the States as oppossed to other warm season grasses?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I was wondering the same, as here in thr U.K. couch grass is the first grass (weed)to take out of a garden. Maybe it's completely different species to the one here.?----No! just looked it up and its the same! Some kind people look after it and make lovely lawns out of couch grass.  not me thanks.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

What would make it a poor mans turf? Drought tolerance? Color? It's used here for everything from sports fields to golf courses. Maybe common Bermuda would be considered low quality, but a lot of the hybrids are pretty high end.


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

Over here it is the cheapest sod available, im not dissing bermuda, in fact I have bermuda and really like it, just interested in others views


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Here in Georgia Bermuda is almost everywhere residential. 90 percent of the time it's either Bermuda or Weeds (Crab Grass or Signal Grass). I guess home builders/developers get a good deal on it seems do well in the heat. I've never heard of a Poor Man's Grass but they say Centipede is the Lazy Man's Grass. The weed pressure here in terrible.


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

Crab grass and what you call dallisgrass is horrendous here in Queensland. A lot of people here use St Augustine, Zoysia and Kikuyu. 
I think Bermuda when maintained at a lower cut 5/8 3/4 " would look good.
Tomorrow im going to look at my first cylinder mower.

Please view this ad:

Rover Reel Mower,
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/burpengary/lawn-mowers/rover-reel-mower/1204530330?utm_source=com.google.android.apps.docs&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

tomartom said:


> Hi guys,
> Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas, I was lying here thinking... here in Australia couch (bermuda) is considered probably not as derisable as St Augustine or Zoysia. How is Bermuda recieved over there in the States as oppossed to other warm season grasses?


Did you just read @BXMurphy's thread on poor people and their mulch? :roll:


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

No, I'll go and have a look


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

I cant find it in the search function, can you link the thread


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

tomartom said:


> I cant find it in the search function, can you link the thread


Here


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

Just read it, that was tongue in cheek and quite funny


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't know about "poor mans turf", but up north they don't like it and down south it's very common and desirable. Many cool parts of the country consider it a weed.

That being said, if I could go back in time I would have opted for the new Texas Bluegrass. Which is basically Kentucky Bluegrass made for hot climates.

I like the aggressive growth and thickness of my Latitude 36 Bermuda. I just don't like that it doesn't stripe as well as cool season grasses. That's the primary reason I want Texas bluegrass.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

In addition to enjoying lawn care Im also a coach for a living. I have yet to see a real grass field with warm season grass that isnt bermuda. Bermuda spreads and heels quickly. In addition it is the choice grass for golf courses here.

The way I see it Bermuda isnt for the poor it's just the most well rounded. Zoysia is for those who want to have a pretty thick lawn and have extra money. It's the only other warm season grass that you can put on a field but you better have a full time turf manager. Centipede is a great grass if you dont enjoy lawn care because you just cut it and keep the weeds out. Very little fertilizing and you never put down lime. St. Augustine is ugly to me but is good for those who want to cut at higher heights.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I can see how common Bermuda could be considered a poor mans turf. It will naturally spread and can take over. You really have to decide if you want to keep it or keep it out. If you don't want it, it is a weed. If you do want it, it is an easy way to fill in your lawn. However if you are talking some of the hybrids I've seen on here it would definitely not be a poor mans turf.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In my area, Bermuda, especially the hybrids are a rich man's grass. Takes mowing with a cylinder mower, attention to fertilizing and vigilance about pest control. Poor man's grass here is Bluestem and Windmill grass.


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

Ok, I thought I would take better care of my bermuda and purchased this today


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, absolutely - growing bermuda is making me poor. :lol:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ware said:


> Yes, absolutely - growing bermuda is making me poor. :lol:


Wait til you try keeping Zoysia.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

If Bermuda= poor man, then everyone below the Mason Dixon line is living in poverty. Turf grass species is a regional thing. Nothing grows better in Oklahoma than Bermuda. If I lived in Minnesota it would be KBG and so on.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

The zoysia lawns in my neighborhood are jealous of my Bermuda.


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

That is fantastic, people would trip over ogling at that.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice. Realities of maintaining Zoysia are that it must be mowed low to control thatch, however the grass cannot take very low mowing. Less than 0.4" is hard unless it is Emerald or Trinity Zoysia.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks. There are an awful lot of better looking Bermuda lawns than mine on this site. If you treat Bermuda right, it looks really good.


tomartom said:


> That is fantastic, people would trip over ogling at that.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks. There are an awful lot of better looking Bermuda lawns than mine on this site. If you treat Bermuda right, it looks really good.


tomartom said:


> That is fantastic, people would trip over ogling at that.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

tomartom said:


> Ok, I thought I would take better care of my bermuda and purchased this today


Guessing that was on ebay for sale. 
Was going to buy it but there is never anything close to where i live


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

It was on Gumtree, I paid $550.00, there is a select model up in Toowoomba which has a 10 blade reel, for sale.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

That looks great tc


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

That's right Gumtree
Getting mixed up with Ebay, Gumtree. Basically the same company.
Looks like a good decent used example


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

tomartom said:


> Hi guys,
> Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas, I was lying here thinking... here in Australia couch (bermuda) is considered probably not as derisable as St Augustine or Zoysia. How is Bermuda recieved over there in the States as oppossed to other warm season grasses?


It isn't considered a poor man's turf. The maintenance requirement is high. It's used on popular sports turf/pitches.

However, if you're talking for a lawn, zoysia seems to have a perception where I live as the "fancy grass" cause the price per pallet (500 sqft) is $200+ versus $150 for bermuda.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

$$ per 1mtr square near where i live.

village green kikuyu $7.30
empire zoysia $7.70
santa ana couch $7.70
sapphire, palmetto buffalo $11.00
sir walter buffalo $12.00
kings pride buffalo $13.00

Thinking of planting some village green kikuyu. its greener than normal kikuyu and kenda. 
It comes out of dormancy alot earlier where i live than buffalo i have now.
And let the two fight it out for "Domination"

It seems to be the "poor man's turf" of Australia.
Guessing it needs to cope with -10 to +40 degree celsius temperature swings.


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

I have Kikuyu and Couch at either end of a rectangular patch and I can tell you which one is winning that battle, it is the Kikuyu.


----------

